

Silicon Valley versus Seattle (and Everywhere Else) - jyu
http://www.tonywright.com/2008/silicon-valley-versus-seattle-and-everywhere-else/

======
timr
The idea that Seattle is more supportive of "hybrid" business models than the
Valley is nice bit of spin. Seattle is perhaps supportive of these models, but
only to the extent that it _isn't_ very supportive of models that are purely
digital.

The first time I walked into a startup event here, I was cornered by one guy
whose "startup" involved heavy industrial manufacturing, and another two whose
"online" business involved selling things in web-based stores. There are
definitely good people making online-only plays here, but it goes against the
grain.

~~~
bfioca
When was that, 10 years ago? I was just at lunch 2.0 last weekend and it was
very reminiscent of Silicon Valley.

~~~
timr
Last year. I went to the same event two weeks ago, and the same people were
there.

If, by "reminiscent", you mean that there are lots of single dudes with
laptops, I might agree.

~~~
bfioca
I was just at the YC dinner last week and the same people were there as the
week before. Lots of dudes with laptops.

~~~
timr
Uh, yeah. That was a joke.

~~~
bfioca
:)

